# Ultimate Shine: Audi RS6+ Mitchell and King Elegance V2 & Carpro combo



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I must appologise for the lack of posts of recent. Since my website server has changed I have had issues with my picture hosting site.

One of my customers called me one day to say he had bought a Audi RS6+ in mamba black met. This is a car that excites me a lot because it is the biggest sleeper on the market in my eyes. 5.0 v10 twin turbo with 570bhp.

Here she is a 60 plate with 38,000 miles on the clock.











































Swirl marks on the paint,



















A nice before and after,





before



Compounding







Gloss levels starting to look really good on the car,



Front brake caliper and disc before cleaning,



Front after,



rear before,



Rear after,



Wheels fully refurbed and finished in the OEM RS6+ colour, titan gray,



Ok so car took 4 days to correct properly,

Finishing products on car,

*CQuartz Finest* base coat on paint and left to cure for 24hrs.
*CQuartz Finest* on wheels.
*Mitchell and King Elegance V2* 2 coats on top of the finest base coat.
*G-Techniq G1* on the glass
*Mitchell and King Tyre* on tyres
*303 Aerospace* on inner arches and all plastics and interior
*Raceglaze Leather Balm* on seats
*Menzerna* polishing compound on tailpipes

Enjoy,









One of my favorites,

































































I have a few more to share after this, hope you enjoyed.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

amazing!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, awesome finish that man, great job, ultimate detail :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

That s some kickass job in there mate !


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

What a car, never seen one, only the RS6 estate.

Amazing work too!


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Gloss in the after pics is amazing great work


----------



## mjstokes85 (Nov 2, 2005)

Excellent work, love it! :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Keith_sir said:


> What a car, never seen one, only the RS6 estate


^^^Likewise
A proper sleeper car that, finish looks amazing  :thumb:


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, beast of a car and a mint finish!! Well done


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

love this angle. What a beast of a car!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

where should i start from?everything is awesome..Great Job


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Amazing job! 

The car, is a true monster!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top stuff, propa motor that:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## RS 500 (Aug 29, 2009)

thats a demon of a car,,,,, top job, people will deff turn heads again and again with that finish:speechles


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

woaw ! woaw! woaw !!!:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning finish. 

Cracking car and detail the perfect package.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful car and great work


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

That is a beast :argie: and the result is stunning, top work :thumb:


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

You were able to pull some incredible depth from that paint! Absolutely stunning work!


----------



## Gareth90 (Jun 11, 2013)

Great pictures and lovely car!


----------

